# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] how to change language of turbohud

## Mark0716

I want to change the program to chinese version, so i follow the instruction to rename the .txt file in :\DATA, but nothing happen.
Please tell me anything i did wrong. Thank you!

----------


## SeaDragon

open data\selected_language.txt
Change the text to zhCN

----------


## Platun

Hi, I want to change the turbohud language from english to polish. I changed the contents of the selected_language_example file and now I have 



> // ----------
> // If you want to run HUD with a non-english language, then rename this file to selected_language.txt,
> // and replace the following text with the language of your choice.
> // ----------
> // available languages: deDE, enUS, esMX, frFR, itIT, koKR, plPL, ptBR, ptPT, ruRU, zhTW, zhCN
> // ----------
> PLPL


But unfortunately in D3 I still have TurboHUD in English. Any suggestions?

----------


## SeaDragon

Change *selected_language_example.txt* to *selected_language.txt*

plPL

----------


## Platun

Super, it works. Thank you.

----------

